# Persona que sabe mucho vocabulario



## lordeath

Hola, 
¿Hay alguna palabra que denomine a una persona que sabe mucho vocabulario de su lengua nativa?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Bashti

Esa persona tiene una gran riqueza de vocabulario. En su lengua materna o en cualquier otra.


----------



## Lactolumen

La palabra no figura en la RAE pero aún me parece apropiada la palabra "lexicado" denotando que tal persona cunde en léxico ¿no? me parece


----------



## chileno

Yo lo llamaría "diccionario con patas/piernas"


----------



## Pixidio

Lactolumen said:


> La palabra no figura en la RAE pero aún me parece apropiada la palabra "lexicado" denotando que tal persona cunde en léxico ¿no? me parece



Lexicado me hace pensar en un compendio lexicográfico más que en una persona. Yo usaría alguna frase para describirlo y si no queda margen a ninguna ambigüedad usaría la palabra erudito. Pero sólo si se entiende perfectamente a qué me refiero con erudito.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo hablaría simplemente de alguien *culto*.

Un saludo


----------



## chileno

Coincido con Lurrezko y Pixidio.



Iba a decir "versado" pero realmente no le pega exacto, ni tampoco erudito o culto.

Ya se ve que no existe una palabra que defina a una persona que sabe muchas palabras,  y aún si la hubiera, no significaría que fuera erudito, culto o versado tampoco.


----------



## Jonno

Pero un erudito o alguien culto sabe mucho de muchas cosas, y entre ellas puede que sepa mucho vocabulario pero no específicamente.

Es decir, una persona puede ser muy culta y tener conocimientos sobre historia, literatura, etc., pero si especialmente sabe de música podríamos decir también que es musicólogo. Entiendo que lo que busca lordeath es la palabra equivalente a musicólogo pero para el vocabulario, y versado, culto o erudito son demasiado genéricas.

Existe "lexicólogo", pero la lexicología no es simplemente el conocimiento de mucho vocabulario, y no sé si puede ser un término adecuado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, quizá podríamos crear una palabra para alguien que sea un coleccionista de palabras, una especie de _freak_ del diccionario. Pero yo entiendo que si alguien es *culto*, esa cultura la ha recibido mediante la palabra (escrita). No me imagino a alguien culto que no tenga un vocabulario amplio y surtido.

Un saludo


----------



## Julvenzor

Bueno, quizás no haya una exacta; pero podemos tanto crearla como sacar a relucir otros hermosos vocablos dirigidos a los más sapientes: *versado* (me encanta, chileno), *ilustrado* (da aires al Siglo de Oro), *leído* (en modo participio suena feo, la verdad), *docto* (un golazo por la escuadra lograr tal denominación, mucho estudio por delante), *cultivado* (ahí como la rosa y el jazmín), *letrado* (éste es sugerente para el caso), *erudito* (indica un amplio camplo del saber), *genio* (lo que por aquí en jerga juvenil se llama "maquinote"), *culto* (sobreexplotado vanamente a mi juicio), *avezado* (una manera bella de decir "experimentado"), *ducho* (lo usan bastante mis profesores de facultad), *entendido* (aunque por aquí tiene connotaciones negativas: listillo, golfo...), *experto* (explotadísimo), *lumbrera* (un poco coloquial), *perito* (ya nos imaginamos el seguro viniendo) y *sabio* (que ya se ha quedado corto).


Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Pixidio

Jonno said:


> Pero un erudito o alguien culto sabe mucho de muchas cosas, y entre ellas puede que sepa mucho vocabulario pero no específicamente.




Por eso, hice este comentario: 
" si no queda margen a ninguna ambigüedad usaría la palabra erudito. Pero sólo si se entiende perfectamente a qué me refiero con erudito".


----------



## Ludaico

Aunque no está en el DRAE, se podría nombrar a alguien así como *verborreico*. 



> *verborrea.*
> *1.* f. coloq. Verbosidad excesiva.


 


> *verbosidad.*
> (Del lat. _verbosĭtas, -ātis_).
> *1.* f. Abundancia de palabras en la elocución.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Bashti

Ludaico said:


> Aunque no está en el DRAE, se podría nombrar a alguien así como *verborreico*.
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Pero se puede ser verborreico sin cultura, erudición ni cosa que se le parezca, simplemente  hablando hasta por los codos aunque sea a patadas con el diccionario.


----------



## Ludaico

Bashti said:


> Pero se puede ser verborreico sin cultura, erudición ni cosa que se le parezca, simplemente hablando hasta por los codos aunque sea a patadas con el diccionario.




Es que resulta que la pregunta exacta era nombre de una "persona que sabe mucho vocabulario", sin más connotaciones culturales ni eruditas.


----------



## Bashti

No sé. Me cuesta pensar que, si sabe mucho vocabulario, pueda usar mal las palabras. Eso implicaría no conocer su significado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bashti said:


> No sé. Me cuesta pensar que, si sabe mucho vocabulario, pueda usar mal las palabras. Eso implicaría no conocer su significado.



Yo tampoco lo veo claro. Mi vecina del cuarto luce una verborrea legendaria y apenas maneja un millar de palabras, contando las formas verbales. En cambio, tengo amigos con un vocabulario extensísimo y certero que están siempre muy calladitos. 

Un saludo


----------



## Lord Darktower

Yo me comería demasiado la cabeza y no tiraría de palabras inusuales. Lo llamaría *​gramático.
*"El tío es un gramático que no veas. Tiene una riqueza de vocabulario impresionante".



Lurrezko said:


> Yo tampoco lo veo claro. Mi vecina del cuarto luce una verborrea legendaria y apenas maneja un millar de palabras, contando las formas verbales.
> 
> Un saludo


Ajá, me recuerda a mi portera. Insufrible.


----------



## chileno

Ludaico said:


> Aunque no está en el DRAE, se podría nombrar a alguien así como *verborreico*.
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Cantinflas era verborreico.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> (...) En cambio, tengo amigos con un vocabulario extensísimo y *certero* que están siempre muy calladitos.


Ahí está la clave. Hay que ser certero en el uso de las palabras para poder ser escueto y, además, muy culto para poder ser preciso en su uso.
Se puede ser erudito en un tema sin ser culto. Se puede memorizar un diccionario o una guía telefónica (se han dado casos). Una persona es tanto más culta cuanto más diversa es la gente con la que se pude comunicar de forma efectiva. Y yo, que soy verborreica pero no culta, no puedo explicarlo mejor.


----------



## Bashti

cbrena said:


> Ahí está la clave. Hay que ser certero en el uso de las palabras para poder ser escueto y, además, muy culto para poder ser preciso en su uso.
> Se puede ser erudito en un tema sin ser culto. Se puede memorizar un diccionario o una guía telefónica (se han dado casos). Una persona es tanto más culta cuanto más diversa es la gente con la que se pude comunicar de forma efectiva. Y yo, que soy verborreica pero no culta, no puedo explicarlo mejor.


----------



## Bashti

Pues, para no ser culta, te explicas divinamente.  Y yo soy incapaz de anular este post y meter mi respuesta en el anterior. Qué desastre.,


----------



## clares3

Hola
Llego, como suelo, tarde.
Verborréico no me parece adecuado, en absoluto. Se sufre verborrea como se sufre diarrea. Es verborréico no quien domina el vocabulario sino quien lo utiliza de forma desmedida, compulsiva, quien habla por hablar.
La capacidad de dominar un gran vocabulario la llaman algunos fluidez verbal. No conozco ningún adjetivo que responda a ese contenido semántico. Una persona habla muy bien, se expresa muy bien... pero no necesariamente domina el vocabulario (por más que ayude mucho).
Inevitablemente tiendo a expresiones más que a adjetivos al respecto: se expresa con gran fluidez, domina un registro amplio de palabras, domina su idioma (más genérico), domina el vocabulario...


----------



## Agró

Polílogo/-a.


----------



## Lactolumen

Pixidio said:


> Lexicado me hace pensar en un compendio lexicográfico más que en una persona. Yo usaría alguna frase para describirlo y si no queda margen a ninguna ambigüedad usaría la palabra erudito. Pero sólo si se entiende perfectamente a qué me refiero con erudito.


Me aferro a lexicado, primero porque presto poca atención a lo que se persive en una palabra y me fijo más en la etimología y el sufijo -ado que da pié a -ador/-ator/-atriz no tiene el significado de -ario, me refiero a que un Lexicario si sería algo así como un compendio lexicográfico. Al menos desde un punto de vista etimológico.


----------



## swift

Está difícil dar con un término que englobe las dos nociones que se han señalado aquí: por un lado, el dominio del vocabulario (su empleo adecuado, oportuno, preciso); por otro lado, la extensión del vocabulario (su riqueza, su variedad).

Chileno ofreció un coloquialismo que parece ser el más expresivo: *'**diccionario con patas'*. El problema con dicha locución es que no se adapta a discursos más formales. Parece que, de momento, tendremos que contentarnos con las perífrasis o echar mano de la creatividad:


Agró said:


> Polílogo/-a.


----------



## Lactolumen

Pues inventemos una palabra, yo propongo lexicófluo o lexicórreo. Ambos fluo y rreo significan fluir, en latín y griego respectivamente pero me gusta más lexicófluo. Lexicófero suena exótico. Lo más otro que se me ocurre es leyendado, de leyendo + -adoPor cierto heme recordado es lexicón, como se le llama a un compendio lexicográfico


----------



## Lurrezko

Y si fuera un superhéroe, Lexiquéitor.

Permitidme cambiar el enfoque de la cuestión. Pongamos que estamos leyendo un hilo y aparece la opinión de un forero que, sin ser necesariamente un erudito (esto es, sin que sea evidente que habla de la materia a la que ha consagrado su vida), razona su respuesta con un vocabulario amplio y oportuno, con riqueza léxica pero sin palabrería. ¿Qué impresión os causa? A mí me lleva a pensar que es una persona *culta*, sin más.

Un saludo


----------



## Lactolumen

Lurrezko said:


> Y si fuera un superhéroe, Lexiquéitor.Permitidme cambiar el enfoque de la cuestión. Pongamos que estamos leyendo un hilo y aparece la opinión de un forero que, sin ser necesariamente un erudito (esto es, sin que sea evidente que habla de la materia a la que ha consagrado su vida), razona su respuesta con un vocabulario amplio y oportuno, con riqueza léxica pero sin palabrería. ¿Qué impresión os causa? A mí me lleva a pensar que es una persona *culta*, sin más.Un saludo


Yo creo que culto denota más que conocimiento, hacia respeto, modales y etiqueta. Al menos en mi opinion


----------



## Lurrezko

Lactolumen said:


> Yo creo que culto denota más que conocimiento, hacia respeto, modales y etiqueta. Al menos en mi opinion



Bueno, yo no lo veo así. Los modales y la etiqueta son rasgos a menudo muy superficiales, los pueden mostrar auténticos ceporros. Alguien es culto cuando tiene un nivel cultural (que no social) elevado. Y dado que la cultura y la instrucción se transmiten mediante la palabra, como dije antes, si alguien es culto tiene que tener por fuerza un vocabulario amplio, preciso y variado, no veo cómo se puede dar una cosa sin la otra.

Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lordeath said:


> ¿Hay alguna palabra que denomine a una persona que sabe mucho vocabulario de su lengua nativa?



Hay por ahí fenómenos que, después de mucho entrenamiento mnemotécnico, exhiben memoria recitando series tan largas como inútiles de números, fechas o datos que, en ocasiones, provocan más repelús que admiración. Sin embargo, ninguno de ellos -al menos, que yo recuerde- recibe una apelación específica. De todos ellos, solo aquellos que destacan en una disciplina determinada brillan cuando, de forma espontánea pero oportuna, aportan datos relevantes poco conocidos. Con relación al conocimiento de vocabulario, ocurre exactamente lo mismo. Así, hay que distinguir a la gente _culta _e _ilustrada_, a los _doctos _y a los _eruditos _(recogiendo algunas de las propuestas ya vertidas), a los que yo añadiría también los buenos *oradores*, de los recitadores extemporáneos de salón... 

En resumen, si no existe una denominación específica para designar a una persona con extraordinarios conocimientos de vocabulario es porque el verdadero mérito está en saber utilizar adecuadamente ese vocabulario en otras disciplinas en las que esas personas sobresalen.


----------



## Bashti

Lactolumen said:


> Me aferro a lexicado, primero porque presto poca atención a lo que se persive en una palabra y me fijo más en la etimología y el sufijo -ado que da pié a -ador/-ator/-atriz no tiene el significado de -ario, me refiero a que un Lexicario si sería algo así como un compendio lexicográfico. Al menos desde un punto de vista etimológico.



Me parece muy creativo pero no lo percibo bien.


----------



## Ludaico

Bien podría denominarse *sabio* (de la palabra).


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo no conozco un adjetivo que designe a ese tipo de personas; siempre me he referido a ellas como que tienen una *gran riqueza de vocabulario*. Pero bueno, quizá serviría *elocuente *(se puede ser elocuente sin por ello tener un gran dominio de la lengua, pero creo que de alguna manera está implícito).


----------



## swift

Si es poeta, 'de verbo fecundo'.


----------



## Naticruz

*castelar* (de Emilio Castelar, político español del siglo xix, célebre por su elocuencia; con mayúsc. o minúsc.)
n. (n. calif.) Persona (generalmente hombre) que habla con gran elocuencia.

Esto es lo que dice María Moliner en su diccionario. ?Os parece que encaja?

Un saludo


----------



## Jonno

Podría, el problema es que no es de uso común y seguramente no se entendería fuera de un contexto. Yo creo que sólo lo he oído una vez, en una canción de Joaquín Sabina.

En todo caso es sinónimo de "elocuente", así que elegiría esta palabra en lugar de "castelar".


----------



## alejandro91

revivo el tema para dejar mi grano de arena, a mi criterio y un poco mas formal podría aplicarse "filólogo".

saludos.


----------



## Xiscomx

Por este mi reinado, a este comeletras le hemos llamado _vocabulista_, y parece ser que las Academias también:
*vocabulista*. 2. m. y f. Persona dedicada al estudio de los vocablos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por aquí funciona bastante bien la locución informal que sugirió chileno: _diccionario con patas. _De hecho se usa mucho en mi variante.


----------



## tahhiielito

No se la respuesta pero escribo aquí para revivir la conversación.


----------



## S.V.

Literato, a
(_Tufts_; _Autoridades_)


----------



## VTUR

No; un literato es una persona que se dedica a la literatura.


----------



## Seelewig

Si alguien puede ser un "pozo de ciencia", quizá también alguien pueda ser un "pozo de palabras", o un "pozo de léxico", "de vocabulario"...


----------



## Kaoss

Más arriba se ha dicho "diccionario con patas" como expresión informal, que me gusta mucho.


----------



## jilar

Puestos a proponer:
Verbidocto/a.

Agradecer a swift por la respuesta 34.


----------



## jilar

O si preferimos mantener la raíz de vocabulario:
Vocablidocto.
Incluso vocablófilo.

Que seguramente implicaría también que es un vocabliadicto.
O verbiadicto.


----------



## VTUR

Por seguir en la línea de Jilar (¡y qué pena que los hispanohablantes tengamos, en general, tanto miedo a la invención!): verbiflorido. Dicho en tres palabras: de verbo florido.
Realmente no parece existir ninguna palabra que por sí sola exprese exactamente el significado aludido. "Polílogo", que Agró sugirió hace unos añitos, debería encajar perfectamente (dada su composición impecable), pero por desgracia no existe, ni en los diccionarios ni en la literatura, con este sentido.


----------



## jilar

VTUR said:


> Realmente no parece existir


Te voy a corregir un poco, en vez de existir diría usarse.
Exacto, como nadie usa tal palabra creemos que no existe.
Existirá en el momento que alguien la use. Y a base de usarla, su uso repetido y generalizado hará que finalmente cualquiera la encuentre  en el diccionario.

Lo difícil es inventarla, con cierto criterio quiero decir. La gente de a pie, me incluyo, no sabe griego ni latín como para ponerse con tales invenciones. Otra cosa es tener el ingenio, la ocurrencia, para decir "un diccionario con patas"  Algo que nunca se verá como muy formal.

Ahora bien, imaginemos a un escritor de renombre que decide inventar, con seriedad, tal concepto, y lo plasma en un artículo o así. Quizá de este modo empiece a calar en el resto.


----------



## Agró

Lexifecundo.
(Y va en serio)


----------



## Agró

Seelewig said:


> Pero "facundo" es locuaz, más que conocedor. Entonces, sería como lexigárrulo. ¿No querrías decir lexifecundo?


Eso.
Lo corrijo.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

VTUR said:


> no existe, ni en los diccionarios ni en la literatura, con este sentido.





jilar said:


> Te voy a corregir un poco, en vez de existir diría usarse.
> Exacto, como nadie usa tal palabra creemos que no existe.
> Existirá en el momento que alguien la use. Y a base de usarla, su uso repetido y generalizado hará que finalmente cualquiera la encuentre  en el diccionario.
> 
> Lo difícil es inventarla, con cierto criterio quiero decir. La gente de a pie, me incluyo, no sabe griego ni latín como para ponerse con tales invenciones. Otra cosa es tener el ingenio, la ocurrencia, para decir "un diccionario con patas"  Algo que nunca se verá como muy formal.
> 
> Ahora bien, imaginemos a un escritor de renombre que decide inventar, con seriedad, tal concepto, y lo plasma en un artículo o así. Quizá de este modo empiece a calar en el resto.


Bueno, yo no dije "no existe"; dije "no existe, ni en los diccionarios ni en la literatura, con este sentido". ¿Tú la has encontrado, con ese sentido, en algún diccionario u obra literaria?


----------



## SamQhest

VIXXXTOR said:


> Bueno, yo no dije "no existe"; dije "no existe, ni en los diccionarios ni en la literatura, con este sentido". ¿Tú la has encontrado, con ese sentido, en algún diccionario u obra literaria?


:


jilar said:


> Existirá en el momento que alguien la use. Y a base de usarla, su uso repetido y generalizado hará que finalmente cualquiera la encuentre en el diccionario.


----------



## Servando

Mi propuesta: *Letrado*


----------



## tahhiielito

lordeath said:


> Hola,
> ¿Hay alguna palabra que denomine a una persona que sabe mucho vocabulario de su lengua nativa?
> Gracias de antemano.


elocuente (?)


----------

